# Putting on my purple and orange



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok fine I've done it. I changed my Idaho Vandals avatar to a Phoenix Suns one. 

GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS OUR TIME, THIS IS OUR YEAR!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I always wondered why you had that Vandals one on there. I was thinking, we're having such a great season and stuff while Vandals were doing what in college sports? lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damnit tempe finally!!!!! :laugh:

I wish I had Suns jersey. I would wear that pimp stuff everywhere.


I love this team


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i sport my amare jersey every game i watch  
and Idaho...eh...at least theyre not in the Big West anymore


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> i sport my amare jersey every game i watch
> and Idaho...eh...at least theyre not in the Big West anymore


Ahh Idaho is in the WAC ah? They playin my hawaii boys...:biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Damnit tempe finally!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> I wish I had Suns jersey. I would wear that pimp stuff everywhere.
> 
> ...


I love this team too. And I actually just got a Shawn Marion jersey last week. The orange alternate road jersey. Ordered it online(sportsauthority) for $45. I wish these were our official road unis.

You like Q don't you? and I know they don't sell his jersey offically yet but you can get customized here. Altho they're 15 bucks more the ones with the names already on there. They give you the option for everyone, even Bo Outlaw and Paul Shirley..lol

http://store.reebok.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1230716&cp=1854541.725322&parentPage=family


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets all put on the purple and gold. Anyone here going to a Suns game this series?


----------

